
Plugin Roadmap for Firefox - doener
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Plugins/Roadmap
======
metalliqaz
TL;DR: Firefox has already disabled everything other than Flash, Flash is
currently discouraged, and Flash will be killed off in 2020.

At some point in 2018 I decided to disable the Flash plugin on my system. I
figured I would end up activating it maybe once every three months. I was
surprised to discover that a surprising amount of video content is still
displayed via flash players. Let's hope that 2019 is the last year of that
crap.

~~~
drcongo
Wow. I removed Flash from my system about 4 years ago, keeping one browser
installed with Flash on it just in case. I've never had to open that browser.

~~~
beatgammit
I'm the same. I use Firefox on Linux and installed Chrome since it comes with
a flash player. The only times I've had to open Chrome, I've regretted it
(flash content wasn't worth it).

Just stick to non-sucking sites and eventually other sites will go away or
improve.

------
vzq
>When Adobe stops shipping security updates for Flash at the end of 2020,
Firefox will refuse to load the plugin.

So much for giving the user freedom!

